# Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

*HearthStone: Heroes of Warcraft*















HearthStone is a free to play CCG (card collectable game) based on the lore of the Warcraft series and World of Warcraft that has recently entered open beta and will be officially released later this year.

Platforms: currently Windows, OS X (I think) and in the future iOS and Android.

System requirements: a baked potato can run this game.

Download link:http://us.battle.net/hearthstone/en/ (US version)

Reviews/impressions:

http://www.usgamer.net/articles/hearthstone-blizzards-next-blockbuster

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/09/19/hearthstone-heroes-of-warcraft-beta-impressions/

http://themittani.com/features/review-hearthstone

Useful links:

http://hearthstone.gamepedia.com/Hearthstone_Wiki (wiki)

http://us.battle.net/hearthstone/en/forum/ (official forums)


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/1ua5c9
 (beginner guide)

www.liquidhearth.com/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=513 (a tier list of neutral, common cards for Arena Mode)

http://www.liquidhearth.com/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=835 (a tier list of neutral, rare cards for Arena Mode)

First episode of TotalBiscuit's Lord of The Arena series about Hearthstone:


----------



## LMcCL (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't tried it out yet, maybe I will try to get off WoW for a little while and give it a shot lol I have heard good things about it though


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

If you're good at the game, you don't have to spend a dime. Bots made it harder to get gold now since there's a gold cap.

ive been in beta for a while but never got into it far. Fun game to watch though!


----------



## Melladrian (Mar 12, 2013)

If you do your quests, after a while it won't matter that much what's on your opponent's deck. Also, if you feel confident on your skill, you can always try the arena.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I just won my first arena match, rogue vs. priest. I'm losing really badly all game long, at some point he has damage to finish me off but doesn't do so apparently because he got confused and thought that Sunfury Protector's allied taunt applied to cards played afterward. 

I get reduced to a single HP while he's almost at full but I manage to gain total board control and he's out of cards and turn after turn doesn't pull anything that does direct damage while I kill all of the minions he places before they can attack but he's still at 20 HP and I'm at 1. At the last moment I manage to gather exactly 20 combined damage and voilà... Poor guy, what a terrible way to lose. But to me it was just hilarious, love this game.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh yeah that's a fun game. I got in a little bit before it went open beta. It's enjoyable.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

I got into the close beta about 3 or 4 months ago. It's super addictive. I play it almost every day.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

All right, since I've quit MOBAS/DoTA clones this will probably be my main game from now on so I decided to put some more effort into the OP.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, gotta get in on this. Didn't know it was open now. Was hoping for an invite to closed for so long but then my attention drifted off to other things. I've never played a game of this genre before so it should be interesting.

Edit: So I've been playing this ever since I posted this. Good god I suck at this, but its so addicting. I can't beat the priest deck and I want to use him!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

scooby said:


> Edit: So I've been playing this ever since I posted this. Good god I suck at this, but its so addicting. I can't beat the priest deck and I want to use him!


The mage class is the easiest base deck to use. You can unlock all the classes with it if you want. I would still encourage you to try out the other classes when you have the chance.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

gorbulas said:


> The mage class is the easiest base deck to use. You can unlock all the classes with it if you want. I would still encourage you to try out the other classes when you have the chance.


Ah yeah, I mean I was even struggling against the cpu classes. I've got the hang of it now and unlocked all of them. I'm not sure which one I like the most. I only really played mage, and priest. I wanted priest because I mained one in WoW for so long. Right now I'm trying rogue. I like the amount of draw cards the mage has.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Finally got my first legendary and only after opening some 10 packs, lucky. Sadly I'm not that much of a Mage player.

http://i.imgur.com/hmv4NYb.png


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

for those new to the game, it might be wise to hold off on playing the game for a few days. New season is starting and everyone's rank will be rest. You don't want to be humiliated by a veteran.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

gorbulas said:


> for those new to the game, it might be wise to hold off on playing the game for a few days. New season is starting and everyone is starting fresh again. You don't want to be humiliated by a veteran.


They do a pretty good job of matching skill level. I must be a veteran though... hehe

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

gorbulas said:


> for those new to the game, it might be wise to hold off on playing the game for a few days. New season is starting and everyone is starting fresh again. You don't want to be humiliated by a veteran.


What does this mean? Does this mean everyone loses their cards? Or just the ladder will be reset.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry I misspoke a little. I meant everyone's ranks will be reset back to 25. You can play at this time. Most players have already ranked up by now. It will happen just about every month.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm absolutely terrible at this game. I've been on a maybe 15 lose streak in ranked. Maybe more. I've only won twice ever. It's actually very depressing...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I went 3-3 or so using the Pally/Rouge/Shaman. I tried the Warlock for two games in the arena, won them both (later finished 3-3 in arena). But in ranked I won 5 straight with the Warlock, lost one now I'm on my 3rd straight win again (so 8-1), at first I was skeptical over the worth of -2 health but after playing a few games it's more than worth it. Excluding arena my single loss was to another Warlock.

It's a pretty fun game


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

This must have been so satisfying, I just hate hunter rushes.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL, I would have had the biggest grin on my face as the shaman watching it all come out.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Fo Free?! I'll have to check it out as I'm a big MTG fan.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

scooby said:


> Ah yeah, I mean I was even struggling against the cpu classes. I've got the hang of it now and unlocked all of them. I'm not sure which one I like the most. I only really played mage, and priest. I wanted priest because I mained one in WoW for so long. Right now I'm trying rogue. I like the amount of draw cards the mage has.


I mostly played as a Shadow Priest back in my WoW days. Can you play as one in this?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

WhoDey85 said:


> I mostly played as a Shadow Priest back in my WoW days. Can you play as one in this?


I'm not too sure exactly as I'm a total noob to the game so far and have switched to playing the rogue class. I guess there are shadow spells, if that counts.

I also played a Spriest back in wow as my main. Go team!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

scooby said:


> I'm not too sure exactly as I'm a total noob to the game so far and have switched to playing the rogue class. I guess there are shadow spells, if that counts.
> 
> I also played a Spriest back in wow as my main. Go team!


Oh ok cool I'll have to check it out. I wouldn't mind mind flaying something again for old times' sake.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, I've found my class. I'm digging the warlock playstyle.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

WhoDey85 said:


> I mostly played as a Shadow Priest back in my WoW days. Can you play as one in this?


Think so.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Just started playing this recently. It's incredibly addicting. I really like the hunter most of all. I guess I'm a bit unsure how to build a proper deck for the other heroes, but his seems a lot more simple. I think the best I've done in the arena was 5 wins. I'm currently at rank 18 and I want to keep going but I think I need to take a step back from this game for a while. :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

feels said:


> Just started playing this recently. It's incredibly addicting. I really like the hunter most of all. I guess I'm a bit unsure how to build a proper deck for the other heroes, but his seems a lot more simple. I think the best I've done in the arena was 5 wins. I'm currently at rank 18 and I want to keep going but I think I need to take a step back from this game for a while. :b


What I've done is copied other peoples decks that they've built so I don't have to do the thinking for myself. 
Building a deck is so hard for me. I can't get passed rank 15 after playing constantly for the last 4 days. I float around 15-18.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I played it for a bit last night. I unlocked the Priest deck and started playing a couple practice games with it. I seems best when you put a lot of high health minions in the deck that stay alive long enough for you to heal them. The card that allows you to draw a card every time you heal a minion is amazing.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Think so.


Nice and flavorful ! You can deal more damage but you can't heal anymore.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Been playing mainly warlock lately. Trying to find a good deck setup. My favorite class is probably shaman or paladin. Paladin with windfury mobs is strong.


----------



## noxxie13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah this game is amazing. I love it so much and am addicted! Not sure if this is the place to say, but I think it would be cool if some of us played each other. ^-^ 

Got to say my favourite guy to play is the Hunter or the Paladin.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd also like to play with people here if anyone is interested.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I always win 3 in a row then lose 3 in a row in arena :cry


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

My strategy of hoarding gold and waiting until the game was officially released to then prey on the new players seems to have paid off.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it would be interesting to pit myself against some of the members of this forum also. My battle.net ID is: [email protected]. Add me if you're up for it. It would be nice to have some direct feedback after a game.

I've been playing for about a week so far. Currently I'm rank 15 and mostly run F2P Druid and Mage.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been messing around with this for the last few days. It's fun, but the progress you make without paying for expert packs is excruciatingly slow. If nothing else, it lets you get a good feel for all of the classes, but still - I can see myself growing bored if I keep having to play with the same deck for weeks on end.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

HS has been released worldwide for the IPad. You get one free pack if you play one match on it.

It also means it's a good time to farm new players on the arena : P.


----------



## nopenopenope (Apr 24, 2014)

I play this on the 50 min train ride to & from the office in the morning - I am TERRIBLE but really enjoy it. The quests are easy enough to complete every couple of days even with the way I don't often win, which is nice! My hero of choice is Malfurion, though I don't feel druid is particularly powerful (I just like the heals hehe) - and my deck could use updating. Gul'dan and Jaina have been REALLY fun. 

Though, I should probably work on rogue as I want to cry every time I'm matched against one. =P


----------

